# effects of depo still causing heartache



## gillieoneuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello soldiers

I am new to this site and finally decided to register not just browse through posts in despair after another lonely breakdown in the toilets at work today.

I was on depo for 3 yrs (totally unaware of after effects), had my last shot dec 2011 and have been TTC since with no luck, periods started again 5 months later in may 2011, period history below and as you can see they are a bit crazy...

1. 9/5/12 - 12/5/12, 4 days long
2. 30/7/12 - 2/8/12, 4 days long, 82 days in cycle
3. 12/8/12 - 14/8/12, 3 days long, 13 days in cycle
4. 21/8/12 - 25/8/12, 5 days long, 9 days in cycle  
5. 22/9/12 - 25/9/12, 4 days long, 32 days in cycle  
6. 1/10/12 - 3/10/12, 3 days long, 9 days in cycle
7. 23/10/12 - 7/11/12, 16 DAYS LONG, 22 days in cycle  
8. 14/11/12 - 17/11/12, 4 days long, 22 days in cycle  
9. 15/12/12 - 12/1/13, 29 DAYS LONG, 31 days in cycle  
10.22/1/13 - present, 14 DAYS LONG and still on, 38 days in cycle

It looks like as my cycles were starting to get semi-normalish the length of my periods have taken a turn for the worse, has anyone else experienced such long periods after depo? They were never like this pre-depo. I have been using the CBFM for months and had highs but no peaks and am currently awaiting an appointment for fertility tests.

Obviously me and DP are having sex every day my monitor says high fertility but sometimes this is when I am still on (I have to force him to do this), is it even possible to get pregnant whilst still bleeding??

Any help, support or experiences would be so appreciated, this is my only outlet as I dont think my DP can take much more of me crying and most of my friends are SMG's (smug fertility goddesses) who get pregnant from someone pushing past them in the street

G xxx


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

hi gillieoneuk

Sorry you have to find yourself here but welcome to ff. You'll find lots of support here and lots of lovely ladies who know what you are going through. People who havent been through infertility dont really get the pain we go through every month. That month with your period is a bit late and the hope you get just to stare at anouther negative test. 

I haven't got any advice on the after affects of depo i'm afraid, but i can share with you my story which is a bit similar. I was on the pill (that long ago cant remember which one!) came off it as i'd run out and dh and i weren't getting on so there was no point being on it, if you get my meaning! Anyway 6 months on periods were still really erratic - very light, short and with no pattern to them. Anyway DH and i made up and eventually went to the gps to get put back on. It was a new clinic and they do health checks as standard. They thought i looked pale, did blood tests thinking i was anemic (i knew i wasn't as i was a blood donor) and they found id got a severely underactive thyroid. It took 18 months for periods to stabalise.

Basically for me the contraception had masked the problems. On the right drugs and periods are regular as clock work. Its really good you are going for fertilty tests as this will hopefully help to understand if there is anything going on.

any questions please asked - no matter what
xx


----------



## gillieoneuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your reply, I have had A LOT of blood tests recently at my GP surgery and also at hosp and am also having some more next week to see if Im anemic with being on for so long, so am hoping that if there was something else going on it would have been picked up by now.

Did it take 18 months from being diagnosed with an underactive thyroid and being put on medication for your periods to stabilise? Were you test for ov during this time? Gosh I dont think I can take many more months of this  xx


----------



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi gillieoneuk, 

Just wanted to share my story on the depo injection, I hope you don't mind.
I had 2 injections 10 years ago. It took my body between 3-4 years to return to some kind of normal. I have been TTC with my husband for 5 nearly 6 years, with not even a glimmer of hope. I've just had my first IVF cycle which has failed unfortunately. 
I believe these injections should be banned!! 
I'm sorry my story does not have a happy ending but I'm sure it will one day  

and I hope yours does to


----------

